# ¿Por qué en España se cena tarde?



## linguapierce

¿Alguien sabe la cultura de España y porque a los españoles les gusta cenar a las diez o más luego? Y ¿si cenaron a las diez desayunarían a las onces? Lo siento necesito mejorar mi español.

  Gracias

  linguapierce


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España se cena tarde, pero no siempre ha sido así.
Según he leído y he comprobado con los horarios de mis abuelos, la costumbre de comer y cenar tarde se empezó a implantar en España después de la guerra en los años 40.                                                                                                                           En esos  años se atrasó en una hora el horario oficial durante todo el año, por eso España tiene una hora más que Gran Bretaña, Portugal, Marruecos que es la zona horaria donde deberíamos estar. Por tanto en horario de verano europeo tenemos dos horas más que el horario solar y el mediodía de verdad, el del sol, es a las 14 horas.
Se atrasó la hora, pero las costumbres siguieron igual, los que cenaban a las ocho, pasaron a cenar a las nueve.
Los horarios de trabajo también se atrasaron, se empezó a salir del trabajo a las ocho de la tarde, los comercios empezaron a cerrar más tarde etc.
Todo eso hizo que los horarios de la vida en general se fueran atrasando, por poner un ejemplo, las corridas de toros como contaba un famoso poema de García Lorca, ya no son a las cinco de la tarde, ahora empiezan como pronto a las seis, porque en verano las cinco son las tres y sería insoportable estar en la plaza.
Mis abuelos, que eran jóvenes en los años 20 mantuvieron hasta donde pudieron sus horarios antiguos y almorzaban sobre la 1 y cenaban como muy tarde a las 9.

Actualmente los horarios de la gente, para mí sorprendemente, se siguen atrasando.
Si vas a cenar a un restaurante a las 10, todavía hay mesas libres y no mucho ambiente y a partir de las 11 está en plena efervescencia y ves gente llegando.
A las 3 se considera una hora normal para ir a comer y las sobremesas se alargan y es normal salir de comer a las 5 o más tarde.
Si vas a las 2 sin reserva no sueles tener problema para coger sitio, a las 3 hay cola de gente esperando ( yo voy a las 2)


En cuanto a lo que preguntas del desayuno, los días de trabajo la gente desayuna algo en casa al levantarse y algo más en medio del horario de trabajo.
Los días de fiesta como hoy, yo acabo de desayunar en una cafetería, eran las 12 y había gente desayunando, de todas las edades, no sólo jóvenes que se han levantado tarde tras la fiesta de la noche del sábado.


----------



## San

linguapierce said:


> ¿Alguien sabe la cultura de España y porque a los españoles les gusta cenar a las diez o más luego? Y ¿si cenaron a las diez desayunarían a las onces? Lo siento necesito mejorar mi español.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> linguapierce



Creo que la primera razón es bastante obvia, el asunto de la hora que ya ha comentado Pablo: España tiene la misma hora que Alemania o Polonia que están mucho más al Este, lo cual implica que en algunos puntos occidentales del país el mediodía puede llegar a retrasarse hasta las tres de la tarde.

La otra razón es que en España la principal comida del día no es la cena sino el almuerzo (la comida), y los horarios de trabajo están construidos en torno a ese hecho. De este modo las personas que tienen jornada partida (por el almuerzo) salen como muy pronto a las ocho, así difícilmente pueden cenar temprano, y de cualquier modo cuando uno ha comido a las tres de la tarde, a las ocho aún no tiene hambre. Y menos si tenemos en cuenta que hay otra comida en medio: la merienda.

Mucha gente hace una medienda-cena informal a eso de las ocho y media, un simple sándwich puede ser suficiente según qué días, pero en realidad no creo que la cena tenga horario, lo mismo se cena a las ocho que a las doce, dependiendo de como se desarrolle la tarde y la noche. Nada que ver con el amuerzo, que para muchos españoles significa una comida de verdad todos los días, típicamente con la familia y más o menos a la misma hora.


----------



## dafne.ne

Hi linguapierce and all,

No entiendo quien ha podido decirte que en España se cena a las 10. En casa se cena a las 8 horas, puesto que los niños tienen que estar durmiendo a las 10 como muy tarde. Todas las personas que yo conozco aquí en Barcelona, en general cenan entre las 8 y las 9 horas.

Sin embargo, en Verano es distinto, hace mucho calor y tenemos luz de día hasta casi las 10 de la noche, los niños no tienen colegio y no importa si van a dormir más tarde, en este caso en casa cenamos a las 9, aunque la cena en verano es más ligera que en Invierno.

Supongo que quienes cenan a las diez son personas jóvenes que probablemente después de acabar su trabajo van al gimnasio o a estudiar cualquier cosa. En este caso no tienen más remedio. Tienes que tener en cuenta que mucha gente en España termina su trabajo diario a las 8.

I hope it helps


----------



## Ynez

dafne está en el noreste, yo estoy en el suroeste y hay más de una hora de diferencia entre nosotras. Aquí en verano hay una época en la que a las 11 todavía no se ha puesto el sol...y ese sol de verano aquí no es solo luz, es calor del bueno  . Entonces es normal cenar tarde, y creo que el problema es que la gente mantiene ese horario (lógico en verano) en invierno, cuando no tiene ningún sentido. 

Otro horario que se mantiene es el de salir: en verano antes de que oscurezca es mejor no salir a la calle, pero en mi ciudad la juventud de unos 18 años salen ahora en invierno a partir de las 12 de la noche, con el frío que hace.

Todo esto es generalizando, luego cada uno tiene el horario que le conviene o le da la gana


----------



## chics

...y la diferencia también etá en los niños. ;-)
Creo que en España, las ocho, más o menos, es una hora normal para la cena de los niños, que luego tienen que hacer la digestión e irse a dormir temprano. Si los padres cenan con los niños, lo harán también a esa hora. Las prisas de tener que hacerlo tan pronto se ven más que compensadas por poder cenar en familia, mientras puedan... Pero los adultos "no comprometidos" suelen cenar un poco más tarde, al menos a las nueve.


----------



## Mei

linguapierce said:


> ¿Alguien sabe la cultura de España y porque a los españoles les gusta cenar a las diez o más luego? Y ¿si cenaron a las diez desayunarían a las onces? Lo siento necesito mejorar mi español.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> linguapierce



 Siempre me había preguntado por qué en otros países se cena TAN pronto, jeje  

Saludos!

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Mei said:


> Siempre me había preguntado por qué en otros países se cena TAN pronto, jeje
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Mei


 
Hola:

La verdad es que yo también me hago la misma pregunta. 

Yo creo que en España cenamos a la hora que cenamos por el sol, como dijo Pablo. Me acuerdo que en verano si le preguntaba a mi madre a las 9 o por ahí sobre la cena decía ¡pero si está el sol bien alto! 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ivanovic77

El problema de los horarios españoles es que perjudican la productividad del país. La gente se va a dormir a las tantas y llega al trabajo con sueño. Se fomenta una cultura del trabajo más basada en el "estar presente" que en rendir. Las jornadas partidas de muchos empleos (de 9:00 a 14:00 y de 17:00 a 20:00), absorben de manera innecesaria todo el tiempo disponible del trabajador, convirtiéndolo en un pelele monotarea que no puede compaginar trabajo con familia o con otras actividades.

Yo no entiendo cómo la gente se va a dormir a las 2 de la madrugada y se levanta a las 6 de la mañana cada día. Es inhumano.


----------



## liblikas

Soy una extranjera quien vive en España (Galicia) y la verdad es que con eso de los horarios y lo del cenar tan tarde no he podido acostumbrarme. Por lo que me parece, muchos españoles tampoco están contentos (cómo muestra el correo anterior).
Vivo con gente española. En principio traté de acostumbrarme a cenar a las 22 con ellos, y me sentía mal fisicamente...tenía problemas de sueño, no tenía energías para estudiar o trabajar el día siguiente etc. Pero entonces empecé a cenar yo sola antes, a eso de 20.30. Por ahora ha llegado la situación, que la gente española con quien vivo se ha empezado a cenar conmigo a esa hora más temprana...  Y están bien contentos, ya que dicen que también duermen mejor y tienen más energías para el próximo día. Pero eso sí, son gente que no tiene que trabajar hasta las 20 horas.


----------



## Argónida

Mei said:


> Siempre me había preguntado por qué en otros países se cena TAN pronto, jeje
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Mei


 
Yo me pregunto lo mismo. Lo de tarde y pronto es relativo, ¿no?, y lo que no me entra en la cabeza es cómo cenando a las seis de la tarde, a las diez no está uno muerto de hambre, y a las ocho del día siguiente no quiero ni pensarlo (¡catorce horas sin comer nada!). Eso sí, todo depende del tipo de comida y la cantidad que cene uno. En cualquier caso, creo que lo mejor para la salud es hacer varias comidas (al menos cinco) repartidas a lo largo del día, en vez de atracarse una o dos veces al día y luego pasar un montón de horas sin comer. Al menos eso recomiendan los médicos. Y eso es lo que solemos hacer en España, creo.


----------



## RIU

chics said:


> ...y la diferencia también etá en los niños. ;-)
> Creo que en España, las ocho, más o menos, es una hora normal para la cena de los niños, que luego tienen que hacer la digestión e irse a dormir temprano. Si los padres cenan con los niños, lo harán también a esa hora. Las prisas de tener que hacerlo tan pronto se ven más que compensadas por poder cenar en familia, mientras puedan... Pero los adultos "no comprometidos" suelen cenar un poco más tarde, al menos a las nueve.


 
Los crios cenan a estas horas, nosotros, cuando acabamos de "adecentar" un poco los estragos de la jornada.



Mei said:


> Siempre me había preguntado por qué en otros países se cena TAN pronto, jeje
> Mei


 
IDEM!!!!! Claro que si el 90% de dias son como para amargar al más optimista... no me extraña entonces el apaga y vámonos.



ivanovic77 said:


> El problema de los horarios españoles es que perjudican la productividad del país. La gente se va a dormir a las tantas y llega al trabajo con sueño. Se fomenta una cultura del trabajo más basada en el "*estar presente*" que en rendir. Las jornadas partidas de muchos empleos (de 9:00 a 14:00 y de 17:00 a 20:00), absorben de manera innecesaria todo el tiempo disponible del trabajador, convirtiéndolo en un pelele monotarea que no puede compaginar trabajo con familia o con otras actividades.
> 
> Yo no entiendo cómo la gente se va a dormir a las 2 de la madrugada y se levanta a las 6 de la mañana cada día. Es inhumano.


 
Normalmente el que se levanta a las 6 no va por sistema a dormir a las 2, vaya, creo yo.

Sobre esto del rendimiento han corrido rios de tinta, y lo que nunca he visto claro es:

1. ¿por qué si un "nordico" en una racional jornada contínua es capàz de rendir las ocho horas, no va a poder hacerlo alguien a jornada partida? ¿No será que ellos también "están presentes" a jornada contínua?

2- ¿Por qué, cuando rascas un poco, te enteras de que nada de "irse a casa a las cinco, a no ser que acepte ser mal visto? 

y muchas otras más que se escapan del objeto del hilo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Suelo cenar entre las 22h y las 23h. Y soy francesa, pero vivo en España desde hace tanto tiempo que cuando vuelvo a Francia para las vacaciones y tengo que cenar a las 19h30, me pregunto cómo se les ocurre cenar a la hora de la merienda.  

Según he leído, la costumbre de estos horarios tardíos viene de la posguerra y por un motivo bien sencillo: el doble empleo para poder llegar a fin de mes. Después de hacer la jornada continua (de las 8h a las 15h), se comía, y luego se volvía a ir a otro empleo (o se hacían horas extras), hasta las 21h, he conocido a muchos que trabajaban así hasta las 22h (os hablo de algo que he conocido como muy normal aún hace unos cuantos años). Y de vuelta a casa, entonces se cenaba. ¡Qué remedio!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Gévy said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Suelo cenar entre las 22h y las 23h. Y soy francesa, pero vivo en España desde hace tanto tiempo que cuando vuelvo a Francia para las vacaciones y tengo que cenar a las 19h30, me pregunto cómo se les ocurre cenar a la hora de la merienda.
> 
> Según he leído, la costumbre de estos horarios tardíos viene de la posguerra y por un motivo bien sencillo: el doble empleo para poder llegar a fin de mes. Después de hacer la jornada continua (de las 8h a las 15h), se comía, y luego se volvía a ir a otro empleo (o se hacían horas extras), hasta las 21h, he conocido a muchos que trabajaban así hasta las 22h (os hablo de algo que he conocido como muy normal aún hace unos cuantos años). Y de vuelta a casa, entonces se cenaba. ¡Qué remedio!
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, eso también lo he leído y se añade a lo del atraso de la hora por esa época.
> Fue tras la guerra civil cuando empezó el cambio y el atraso de horarios por dos razones combinadas que en gran parte hoy se mantienen; el atraso de la hora oficial y los llamados pluriempleos.
> Mis abuelos sólo tenían un trabajo, aunque eran autónomos, no asalariados y llegaban a casa como muy tarde a las 8 y cenaban al poco tiempo de llegar a casa, sobre las 8,30 ó 9.
> Mi padre era el típico español con dos trabajos (pluriempleo) y llegaba sobre las 10.
> Cuando yo empecé a trabajar en los años 80, mis compañeros mayores, prácticamente todos, tenían otro trabajo por la tarde (el pluri). Sus mujeres eran amas de casa, pero a la casa llegaban dos sueldos, uno el "oficial" y otro complementario, el del "pluri".
> Eso, creo yo que afortunadamente, ha cambiado, pero los horarios se siguen atrasando.
> Sorprendentemente, algún factor aparentemente nimio como la televisión también ha tenido su influencia ya que las emisiones y los programas estrella se han atrasado con respecto a los primeros años de televisión en que la televisión era casi un icono que todo el mundo veía; ahora bien es la pregunta es si la tele se ha adaptado a los horarios, o los horarios a la tele.
> 
> Pablo de Soto


----------



## SpiceMan

En España no cenan tarde. Cenan en horario decente como en Argentina. 
El resto del mundo come en el horario de la merienda .

¿Qué es eso de jornada partida? Suena horrible.... No deja tiempo libre para absolutamente nada.

Con respecto a comer tarde, y que hace mal porque uno se a va a dormir sin haber hecho la digestión... creo que la gente de países donde se cena más temprano tiene una idea equivocada.... Probablemente el tamaño de las porciones sea muy distinto.

El tamaño de las porciones que ví en Brasil o Estados Unidos es _fácil_ el doble de comida a la que estoy acostumbrado.

No nunca fuí a España pero imagino que las porciones son probablemente mucho menores a países donde se come temprano, como en Argentina.

Editado: Ya habían hecho el chiste de la merienda


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

SpiceMan asks an interesting question:  Is there a correlation between the dinner hour and the portion size?

During my three weeks on an Argentine dinner schedule (11:00 vs 7:00), I personally saw no difference in the portion size  .... but I'd completely lost my appetite by the time suppertime rolled around, and wanted only to go to bed.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Chaska Ñawi said:


> SpiceMan asks an interesting question:  Is there a correlation between the dinner hour and the portion size?
> 
> During my three weeks on an Argentine dinner schedule (11:00 vs 7:00), I personally saw no difference in the portion size  .... but I'd completely lost my appetite by the time suppertime rolled around, and wanted only to go to bed.






Sí, claro que hay relación.
La cena en España siempre ha sido más ligera que el almuerzo o comida del mediodía, especialmente cuando se cena en casa.
Hay platos que no se cenan prácticamente nunca como la paella o guisos fuertes tipo cocidos, pucheros etc. Esos son platos que se comen al mediodía.
El hecho de que la cena en casa sea una comida más ligera favorece que se pueda cenar tarde.
 Sin embargo, cuando se cena fuera, se suele comer más que lo que se hace en casa a esa misma hora.


----------



## SpiceMan

Sí, en un restaurant es una comilona más que una comida


----------



## Springmaus

Yo de verdad no creo que haya alguna relación entre las porciones y el horario de la cena. Viví un tiempo en Argentina (bueno ya sé que no es España...) y siempre comimos platos calientes por las noches. En cambio acá en Alemania la gran mayoría de la gente cena entre las 6 y 7 y en la mayoría de las veces solamente una o dos (o quizás tres como mucho) rebanadas de pan moreno (ese típico de Alemania) con fiambre. Es mucho menos que un plato caliente


----------



## michita

Springmaus said:


> Yo de verdad no creo que haya alguna relación entre las porciones y el horario de la cena. Viví un tiempo en Argentina (bueno ya sé que no es España...) y siempre comimos platos calientes por las noches. En cambio acá en Alemania la gran mayoría de la gente cena entre las 6 y 7 y en la mayoría de las veces solamente una o dos (o quizás tres como mucho) rebanadas de pan moreno (ese típico de Alemania) con fiambre. Es mucho menos que un plato caliente


 
Depende de lo que llames platos calientes. Lo normal en España es tomar una sopa o una verdura de primero, que aunque son calientes, suelen ser ligeras.

También es más corriente tomar el pescado, los huevos por la noche que la carne.

Obviamente, lo que no hacemos es tomar una fabada o un cocido madrileño.


----------



## Horazio

No solamente en españa.
En el sur de italia es lo mismo, en america del sur (por lo menos en donde estuve yo es lo mismo: uruguay y argentina).


----------



## mirx

Horazio said:


> No solamente en españa.
> En el sur de italia es lo mismo, en america del sur (por lo menos en donde estuve yo es lo mismo: uruguay y argentina).


 
También en México y sospecho que en el resto de América pasa igual, así es que esas teorías de que es por el cambio en el horario de verano no me parecen muy convincentes. Ha de venir de mucho, pero mucho más atrás.

También me pregunto lo mismo que Argónida. Si comen a las 6 de la tarde, pues no sé otros pero yo a las 10 de la noche ya necesito comer algo otrea vez, si me espero hasta las 8 de la mañana del otro día, casi seguro que ya tengo una úlcera en el estómago por tanto jugo gástrico que no encuentra qué digerir.

Y sí, claro que el tamaño de las porciones y la sustancia de lo alimentos influye, pero la digestión tarda normalmente 3 horas,  así es que de 6 de la tarde a 9 de la noche ya hay que echarle algo al buche otra vez.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Que hilo tan interesante, no tenía ni idea de esas jornadas partidas, y de esos horribles horarios de trabajo y que hay luz hasta las 10:00 pm en la madre patria.

Aquí en mi humilde ciudad creo que es diferente, juzgad…

Las personas en general entran a trabajar a las 7:00 am y salen a las 5:00 pm de lunes a viernes, así que la mayoría se levanta entre 5:00 y las 6:00 y hay gente que inclusive antes de eso, porque viven retirado de sus trabajos y tienen que usar varios autobuses o taxis para llegar a sus trabajos. 

Así que se desayuna temprano, como a las 6:00 am, o hay gente que desayuna camino al trabajo o en el trabajo cuando muy tarde a las 8:00 am. La comida es por lo regular entre las 12 del medio día y las 3:00 pm, y la cena entre 6:00 pm y 9:00 pm. Y a la cama entre las 10:00 pm y 11:00 pm, porque hay que trabajar al otro día. La comida fuerte es en la tarde y más ligera en la noche.

Aquí en verano el sol sale como a las 6:00 am y anochece como a las 8:00 pm, en invierno el sol sale como a las 7:00 am y anochece a las 5:00 pm, varia un poco dependiendo del mes, pero en general así es. Así que no importa la época del año después de las 8:00 pm aprox. no hay sol.

Y sé que varía en el país, porqué cuando fui al sur la familia de allá cenaba mucho más de lo que yo acostumbro a cenar y más tarde, y también se paralizaba la ciudad como a las 2:00 pm, cerraban negocios y la gente iba a comer a sus casas y algunos hasta tomar la siesta . Yo estoy acostumbrado a desayunar como a las 6:00 am, como a las 12:30 del medio día y ceno a las 6:00 pm o 7:00 pm y ya no como hasta el otro día. Aunque en fin de semana desayuno entre 10:00 y 11:00 am, como entre 4:00 pm y 5:00 pm y ceno entre 9:00 y 10:00 pm.


----------



## chics

Hola. 

Yo cuando estuve en el sur de Alemania también me preguntaba cómo aguantaba la gente sin comer tantas horas por la noche... hasta que me explicaron que, de hecho, se toman más tarde (¿hacia las 9 o 10? no sé si recuerdo bien...?) algo para picar, sin necesidad de ir todos juntos a la mesa, por ejemplo mirando la tele, jugando al parchís, mientras consultan WR, etc. La mayoría incluía comida y bebida, en general algún alcohol.

También me dió la impresión que ese cenar frío -pero ensaladas no, porque algunos piensan que sienta mal por la noche- venía a menudo de las pocas ganas de cocinar cuando se llega cansado por la noche. He notado esto en el norte de Francia respecto al sur, más mediterraneo, generalizando mucho, una tiene la sensación de que lo que en algunas culturas es un palo, es trabajo, da pereza y no aporta nada ¡y encima engorda! para otras es un esfuerzo que se hace para tener un momento reconfortante como es la comida, y hacer más agradable un momento de reunión familiar.

Dicho ésto, incluso en el sur, los jóvenes cada vez más a menudo recurren a las sopas instantáneas, las pizzas congeladas, los bocadillos y el pan con queso o embutido. Y ahí seguro que es por pereza y, a veces, desconocimiento. Tengo bastantes amigos que no cocinan nunca, al mediodía comen en la cantina del trabajo y por la noche siempre bocadillo o ensalada.


----------



## TheChabon

El tema de fondo creo que es que en los países con climas cálidos tradicionalmente (cuando la gente no trabajaba en horario corrido encerrada en oficinas con aire acondicionado y comunicándose por teléfono en vez de salir a la calle o al campo) se escapaba al calor durmiendo la siesta, y para compensar se trabajaba y salía a la calle hasta bien tarde, cuando estaba fresco. A mí me sorprendió hace poco en el norte de Mexico ver a las familias comiendo en mesas en la calle, durante un día de semana, pasada la medianoche. 

Las comunicaciones, el aire acondicionado, la vida urbana con el trabajo en oficinas no necesariamente cercanas a la casa alientan el trabajo de corrido (porque nadie va a hacer el viaje para dormirse una siesta en la mitad de la jornada y después no tener tiempo vuelto a la propia casa), y ahí es donde el horario tradicional se desbarata y pasan a tener sentido el almuerzo liviano y la cena temprana.


----------



## chics

Pues no, a pesar del tópico, al menos en España no es por hacer la siesta. Y en España algunas personas que trabajan cerca de su casa prefieren ir a comer allá, en vez de pagar más y hacerlo tal vez peor, en una cantina, y así además comer con sus hijos, por ejemplo. Otros en cambio sí prefieren comer con sus compañeros de trabajo, sentados en una mesa. 

El tiempo habitual para comer al mediodía, en oficinas, en España o al menos en Barcelona, es de una hora, o de entre una y dos (a veces es flexible). En tiendas pequeñas o en algunos trabajos comerciales a veces son dos para así alargar la jornada al trabajador, pero en comercios o puestos donde pueden acerse turnos se tiende a hacer o una jornada seguida o bien a dejar un tiempo inferior (típicamente una hora) para comer al mediodía.

Y claro, en verano es mucho más agradable cenar en una terraza cuando es de noche, al fresco, que con el sol en el cogote.

Algunos trabajos (en la construcción a pleno sol) en algunas zonas (sobretodo el sur y el centro), en verano, sí decalan el horario, porque nadie puede trabajar a 40ºC grados encima en tareas físicas y prolongadas.


----------



## mijel

Me parece curioso el caso de la chica estonia.

En Galicia hay mas o menos +3h de diferencia entre la hora legal y la real (solar), mientras que en Estonia la diferencia es de +0:30h, así que comer a las 22:00 en Galicia, como hacían sus compañeros de piso, equivale a comer a las 19:30 en Estonia,  mientras que comer a las 20:30, como ella asegura hacer, equivale a las 18:00.

Lo curioso es que cuando yo estube en Estonia, las cenas eran invariablemente a las 18:00. Me pregunto si:
a)¿Ella era consciente de esta diferencia horaria o si simplemente "se lo pedía el cuerpo"?

b)¿Normalmente la gente come a las 18:00 en Estonia o solo era en mi hotel?

Por otra parte quería comentar como curiosidad que desde la introducción de la luz eléctrica, los horarios de cena se han retrasado en toda europa (http://www.history-magazine.com/dinner2.html)


----------



## XiaoRoel

Dentro del Estado Español hay varias naciones con lenguas y costumbres a veces muy diferentes. Nadie ha hablado del tapeo (una cosa muy típica en Cantabria y Euskadi. En Cataluña tienen un horario más próximo a los europeos, y así se podría seguir con otras diferencias.
En mi nación Galicia, el hecho de comer es casi una religión y la comida en común de grandes multitudes es algo muy llamativo. Las cantidades casi doblan a las del resto de España, y el consumo de pescado, marisco y carne es masivo y excesivo (visto desde fuera).
En cuanto a los horarios, com o ya se apuntó antes, en pleno verano todavía hay luz a las 11 de la noche.
En el rural la comida se hace a la entre 1 y 2, pero en las ciudades entre las 2 y las 4. Aquí se come unas cinco veces al día, tres ligeras (desayuno, tapa o bocadillo de las 12 y merienda) y dos fuertes (comida y cena). La cena no es antes de las 10 ó 11 de la noche.
Si surgen preguntas tendré mucho gusto en responderlas, porque sé que todo esto es sorprendente, pero, créanme, es verdad. La comida es de tres platos y la cena de dos. La gente joven elegante de ciudad es más parca en la cena, pero en el rural también los jóvenes siguen esta costumbre. Y el vino está omnipresente (somos grandes productores de unos vinos muy especiales).
Si hablamos de cocido, pulpo o empanada la cosa se dispara. Con lo que yo como de cocido, por ejemplo, comen dos o tres amigos que vengan de fuera. Y se me olvidaba, la patata es omnipresente. Nadie come sin patatas. En casa (somos dos) no llegan 20 kgs. al mes, siempre Kennebec.
Otra tradición es la de la mariscada, aquí comemos marisco hasta el hartazgo, si no, no consideramos que hemos comido marisco de verdad.


----------



## mijel

XiaoRoel, es curioso que comentes eso el mismo dia que la mayoria de  periódicos nacionales se hacen eco de un estudio del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural sobre los hábitos alimentarios de las diferentes comunidades autónomas de Españam en el que se muestra que los que mas comen son los Asturianos, Navarros, Castellano-leoneses y cántabros (en ese orden), quedando los Gallegos en sexta posición.

Por otra mente, y aunque tus datos son claramente exagerados (como decir que los gallegos comemos el doble que los foráneos), si es cierto que antiguamente el consumo de patatas en Galicia era extremadamente alto (aunque ya no sea así), mientras que en consumo de pescado seguimos liderando.


----------



## mirx

mijel said:


> XiaoRoel, es curioso que comentes eso el mismo dia que la mayoria de periódicos nacionales se hacen eco de un estudio del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural sobre los hábitos alimentarios de las diferentes comunidades autónomas de Españam en el que se muestra que los que mas comen son los Asturianos, Navarros, Castellano-leoneses y cántabros (en ese orden), quedando los Gallegos en sexta posición.
> 
> Por otra mente, y aunque tus datos son claramente exagerados (como decir que los gallegos comemos el doble que los foráneos), si es cierto que antiguamente el consumo de patatas en Galicia era extremadamente alto (aunque ya no sea así), mientras que en consumo de pescado seguimos liderando.


 
También completamente fuera de tema, pero quizá algo tenga que ver vuestro consumo de papas con el clima. La papa parece ser un ingrediente infalible en climas húmedos y lluviosos, como los escandinavos y los de las islas británicas y el de Galicia, por supuesto. Respecto a Xio, no es algo para nada inusual, a todos nos da por decir que comemos más, que sabemos más, que bebemos más, etc, que X. Y en algunos casos es cierto. En muchos sitios la gente solo hace dos comidas, o en otros el desayuno está reducido a un miserable pan tostado y algo de café.

Por cierto, no terminé de leer todos los artículos pero lo que entendí es que los gallegos consumen menos calorías, no que coman menos.


----------



## mancunienne girl

"El tamaño de las porciones que ví en Brasil o Estados Unidos es _fácil_ el doble de comida a la que estoy acostumbrado.

No nunca fuí a España pero imagino que las porciones son probablemente mucho menores a países donde se come temprano, como en Argentina" 

Es posible que las porciones en USA o Brasil sean más grandes que en España, pero cuando yo vivía en España, yo las encontraba enormes. Para la cena es normal comer tres platos. Yo me acostumbraba a la hora de comer pero no a las porciones que yo considero grandísimas. Cuando vamos de vacaciones a España ahora, mis hijos tienen que esperar hasta las diez para comer. así estamos comiendo con los españoles y no con los otros británicos y me gusta mejor....


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me refería a gente de mi edad (vd. perfil). También aclaraba que esto está cambiando. En estos temas es cierto que todos tendemos a a exageración.
Si se toman la molestia de revisar en la red el número de fiestas gastronómicas populares (todas multitudinarias) en Galicia es posible que todos ustedes se sorprendan (es asombroso). 
Y en las ciudades en los últimos años la "religión" de la comida "sana" (y escasa) va ganando adeptos, pero en el rural (Galicia es un país mayoritariamente rural) lo que afirmé no es muy exagerado.


----------



## mijel

Creo que nos estamos saliendo demasiado del tema original (por qué se cena tarde en españa) pero estamos abriendo un nuevo tema muy interesante que bien merece un hilo propio. La política restrictiva del sitio me impide crearlo yo mismo, pero si alguien lo hace, estaría encantado de participar.



mirx said:


> Por cierto, no terminé de leer todos los artículos pero lo que entendí es que los gallegos consumen menos calorías, no que coman menos.


En el pdf original puedes ver las cantidades diarias en gramos.



			
				XiaoRoel said:
			
		

> También aclaraba que esto está cambiando


Cabe resaltar que en fiestas y eventos tales como bodas, bautizos, navidades, etc. se conserva la vieja usanza. Recuerdo que mis abuelos siempre decían en tales acontecimientos que "si no sobra, no llega".



			
				XiaoRoel said:
			
		

> [...] el número de fiestas gastronómicas populares[...] es impresionante


Una rápida búsqueda en google nos revela cerca de 700000 entradas para fiestas gastronomicas en galicia. Seguramente influye el hecho de que cada localidad tiene su propia fiesta gastronómica, y la mitad de las poblaciones -que no de los pobladores- españolas están en Galicia. Casi nada!


----------



## carlosch

TheChabon said:


> El tema de fondo creo que es que en los países con climas cálidos tradicionalmente (cuando la gente no trabajaba en horario corrido encerrada en oficinas con aire acondicionado y comunicándose por teléfono en vez de salir a la calle o al campo) se escapaba al calor durmiendo la siesta, y para compensar se trabajaba y salía a la calle hasta bien tarde, cuando estaba fresco. A mí me sorprendió hace poco en el norte de Mexico ver a las familias comiendo en mesas en la calle, durante un día de semana, pasada la medianoche.
> 
> Las comunicaciones, el aire acondicionado, la vida urbana con el trabajo en oficinas no necesariamente cercanas a la casa alientan el trabajo de corrido (porque nadie va a hacer el viaje para dormirse una siesta en la mitad de la jornada y después no tener tiempo vuelto a la propia casa), y ahí es donde el horario tradicional se desbarata y pasan a tener sentido el almuerzo liviano y la cena temprana.



Tienes mucha razón. En Puerto Rico se acostumbra mucho la siesta hasta que llegó la 'modernidad'. Mis abuelos tomaban su siesta pero mis padres jamás la conocieron. Ahora nadie en su sano juicio contempla alargar la jornada laboral para tomar una siesta en plena tarde. En nuestra sociedad la gente quiere llegar temprano a su puesto de trabajo (muchos empiezan sus labores a las 7 u 8 y almuerzan entre 11 y 14h) y se quieren ir temprano para su hogar (3 o 4 de la tarde) para poder aprovechar las horas de sol ya que durante el invierno ya cae la noche a las 18h (en verano a las 18.45h). Se merienda algo por la tarde (el café de la tarde con un aperitivo) y la cena suele ser entre 19.30h y 20.30h


----------



## jmnjmn

XiaoRoel said:


> Me refería a gente de mi edad (vd. perfil). También aclaraba que esto está cambiando. En estos temas es cierto que todos tendemos a a exageración.
> Si se toman la molestia de revisar en la red el número de fiestas gastronómicas populares (todas multitudinarias) en Galicia es posible que todos ustedes se sorprendan (es asombroso).
> Y en las ciudades en los últimos años la "religión" de la comida "sana" (y escasa) va ganando adeptos, pero en el rural (Galicia es un país mayoritariamente rural) lo que afirmé no es muy exagerado.




Creo que hay que añadir otra variable, al menos, en el País Vasco (me imagino que en Galiza, Asturias y Cantabria pasara lo mismo) que son los distintos horarios en zona costera y en zona de interior. 
Los de pueblos costeros somos más anárquicos en los horarios (cada vez menos, también, por la uniformidad laboral), porque la pesca y el transporte por mar y por tierra no respetan tanto los horarios de tierra firme. 
Yo recuerdo de niño haber estado esperando hasta las 2-3 de la mañana a que volviera mi tío Pedro del Gran Sol para cenar todos juntos (en las familias marineras era un acontecimiento el hecho de volver a casa después de 15 días en alta mar, y se celebraba). 
Pero también sucedía lo contrario: en casa de mi mujer, algunos días se cenaba para las 7-8, porque su padre tenía que llevar el camión con pescado a Madrid, Burgos, Zaragoza o Barcelona.
Ya se que ahora no es igual que antes, pero si queda un poco de esa anarquía en los pueblos costeros.
Los pueblos que han vivido de la tierra siempre han sido más formales y ordenados en cuanto a horarios (más acordes, quizás, con el ritmo que marca la naturaleza).


----------



## Fer BA

mancunienne girl said:


> "El tamaño de las porciones que ví en Brasil o Estados Unidos es _fácil_ el doble de comida a la que estoy acostumbrado.
> 
> No nunca fuí a España pero imagino que las porciones son probablemente mucho menores a países donde se come temprano, como en Argentina"
> 
> Es posible que las porciones en USA o Brasil sean más grandes que en España, pero cuando yo vivía en España, yo las encontraba enormes.


 
El tamaño de las porciones de los EEUU y de Brasil son *mucho* mayores que en España, pero suelen ser solo de un plato y no dos o tres, como en España. En los EEUU un bife (bistec) puede llegar a pesar tranquilamente 900 gramos y es para una persona, acompañado de ensalada, puré o fritas.

Por otro lado, ¿de donde sale eso que en Argentina se come temprano? La cena nunca es antes de las 9 de la noche y lo usual es el almuerzo (la comida) a la 1 o las 2 de la tarde y la cena a las 9 o las 10 de la noche. Y si se cena fuera de casa, la hora pico, donde todo está de bote en bote es a las 11 de la noche.

Por supuesto que hay muchas variaciones, si uno va a un pueblo que originalmente fue una colonia alemana, cena a las 8 de la noche como muy tarde, pero en el resto del pais, las costumbres españolas e italianas prevalecen. El régimen de comidas es muy parecido al español (al menos hasta la adolescencia): desayuno (livianisimo comparado con el brasilero o estadounidense) a las 8, tentenpié a las 11 ó 11:30, almuerzo a la 1 o a las 2, merienda (o té) a las 5 ó 6 y cena a las 9 ó 10. 

Cuando me fui a vivir a los EEUU uno de los temas más dificiles en la adaptación fue cambiar el horario de las comidas y mantener una (escasa) vida social que implicaba cenar a las 6:30 o 7 de la tarde. El secreto terminó siendo que eliminamos la merienda y adoptamos el régimen de dinner/supper, con una comida liviana alrededor de las 7 de la tarde y otra más liviana aún a eso de las 11 de la noche.


----------



## Blas de Lezo

Es por culpa de Franco, que cambió el uso horario en España para alinearnos con el eje Berlín-Roma, cuando aquí deberíamos tener la hora del meridiano cero.

Que sepáis que hay varios grupos de presión que piden una normalización de los horarios, devolvernos la hora robada, y que amanezca así más pronto y se puedan racionalizar los horarios. Esta hora desestabilizó hasta la jornada laboral, que empezó a ser partida por la mitad.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Blas de Lezo said:


> Es por culpa de Franco, que cambió el uso horario en España para alinearnos con el eje Berlín-Roma, cuando aquí deberíamos tener la hora del meridiano cero.
> 
> Que sepáis que hay varios grupos de presión que piden una normalización de los horarios, devolvernos la hora robada, y que amanezca así más pronto y se puedan racionalizar los horarios. Esta hora desestabilizó hasta la jornada laboral, que empezó a ser partida por la mitad.


 

Eso efectivamente es así, pero veo muy difícil de cambiar la inercia de los horarios españoles y las tardes largas.
Hemos adaptado tanto nuestra vida a las horas atrasadas ( las comidas, el trabajo, la tele) que a la gente en general no le interesaría que en diciembre amaneciera a las 7 pero oscureciera a las 5.
Estos horarios tardíos son una marca distinguidora de España y mucha gente lo ve como algo propio y la gente suele ser reacia a los cambios.
Yo sería partidario del cambio, detesto esas largas tardes calurosas de verano con el sol hasta más de las 9, pero mi sentir no es mayoritario.

Yo lo he planteado a alguna gente y lo único que aceptarían sería terminar de trabajar a las 5 o las 6, pero no que cenáramos a las 9, ni que los comercios cerraran a las 7,30 y que los programas más importantes de la tele fueran a las 9. Lo ven como una europeización innecesaria, como si las horas atrasadas fueran una peculiaridad muy española.


----------



## Blas de Lezo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Eso efectivamente es así, pero veo muy difícil de cambiar la inercia de los horarios españoles y las tardes largas.
> Hemos adaptado tanto nuestra vida a las horas atrasadas ( las comidas, el trabajo, la tele) que a la gente en general no le interesaría que en diciembre amaneciera a las 7 pero oscureciera a las 5.
> Estos horarios tardíos son una marca distinguidora de España y mucha gente lo ve como algo propio y la gente suele ser reacia a los cambios.
> Yo sería partidario del cambio, detesto esas largas tardes calurosas de verano con el sol hasta más de las 9, pero mi sentir no es mayoritario.
> 
> Yo lo he planteado a alguna gente y lo único que aceptarían sería terminar de trabajar a las 5 o las 6, pero no que cenáramos a las 9, ni que los comercios cerraran a las 7,30 y que los programas más importantes de la tele fueran a las 9. Lo ven como una europeización innecesaria, como si las horas atrasadas fueran una peculiaridad muy española.



De acuerdo contigo, yo estoy por la recuperación horaria también (que no "cambio", porque fue algo forzado y antinatural). Si a la gente se explicase las ventajas de todo esto, creo que muchos lo aceptarían. ¿O no consideramos odioso tener que coger el coche para ir a trabajar cuando todavía es de noche? A mí por lo menos me consume el alma...


----------



## Ibermanolo

liblikas said:


> Soy una extranjera quien vive en España (Galicia) y la verdad es que con eso de los horarios y lo del cenar tan tarde no he podido acostumbrarme. Por lo que me parece, muchos españoles tampoco están contentos (cómo muestra el correo anterior).
> Vivo con gente española. En principio traté de acostumbrarme a cenar a las 22 con ellos, y me sentía mal fisicamente...tenía problemas de sueño, no tenía energías para estudiar o trabajar el día siguiente etc. Pero entonces empecé a cenar yo sola antes, a eso de 20.30. Por ahora ha llegado la situación, que la gente española con quien vivo se ha empezado a cenar conmigo a esa hora más temprana...  Y están bien contentos, ya que dicen que también duermen mejor y tienen más energías para el próximo día. Pero eso sí, son gente que no tiene que trabajar hasta las 20 horas.


 

Te entiendo perfectamente, yo sería feliz comiendo a las 12.30-13.00 en lugar de a las 14.20 y cenando sobre las 20.00-20.30 y no más tarde.


----------



## merquiades

Cenan más tarde porque suelen levantarse más tarde también.  No son muy madrugadores.  Y después, claro, comen a las dos o a las tres, y después pueden merendar a las 5 de la tarde.  Total, comparado con otros tantos países empiezan todas las actividades cotidianas un poqutín más tarde.  Además comen bien, es decir a las tres comen dos o tres platos con postre y café, no un bocadillo y un refresco como en los países más al norte.  Una vez acostumbrado al estilo de vida español no tienes hambre antes de las 22h.  A mí me conviene.  Es muy sano.  Pero lástima que coman tanto cerdo.


----------



## germanbz

merquiades said:


> Cenan más tarde porque suelen levantarse más tarde también.  No son muy madrugadores.  Y después, claro, comen a las dos o a las tres, y después pueden merendar a las 5 de la tarde.  Total, comparado con otros tantos países empiezan todas las actividades cotidianas un poqutín más tarde.  Además comen bien, es decir a las tres comen dos o tres platos con postre y café, no un bocadillo y un refresco como en los países más al norte.  Una vez acostumbrado al estilo de vida español no tienes hambre antes de las 22h.  A mí me conviene.  Es muy sano.  Pero lástima que coman tanto cerdo.



Ufff cuanto topicazo...

Hasta hace no tanto tiempo el "reloj" que organizaba las actividades, especialmente las actividades agrícolas que movían gran parte de la sociedad era el sol.

Si uno mide, por ejemplo ahora en septiembre a que hora "solar" (la natural) se realizan las comidsas en España, hablaríamos que teniendo en cuenta que en buena parte de los trabajos se entra a las 8h (oficiales) de la mañana (al menos en mi sector) (que serían 6h solares) el desayuno se haría "poco antes del amanecer" sobre las 5h solares.
La comida que se realiza de promedio a las 2 de la tarde se traduciría en el mediodía solar.
Es decir en horario natural (el que marca el transcurrir de sol y que ha servicio de referencia hasta la entrada de las convenciones de horarios por ahorro energético y similares) los horarios de comidas en España se ajustarían de una manera bastante fideligna a las 6-12-6/8 (quizá con un cierto retraso en la cena, hecho bastante relacionado con el ambiente urbano ya que en los ambientes rurales se suele cenar más pronto).

¿Es realmente irracional este horario?. A mí lo que ciertamente me parece extraño es comer a las 10h solares...


----------



## curly

¿ Perturbarse los espanols quándo comen al extranjero ? 

eh...that's supposed to be "Are Spanish people put off when they go out to eat in other countries?"


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Depende.
Si vas a grandes capitales o sitios muy turísticos, no hay demasiados problemas para poder seguir manteniendo el horario español de las comidas porque es fácil encontrar locales abiertos a todas horas.
En localidades más pequeñas o menos turísticas ya es más difícil y tienes que adaptarte.
Recuerdo una vez en una ciudad sueca mediana que cuando yo fui a comer, ya tenían las mesas reservadas para la cena con un cartelito que ponía, Sr. Tal, 18:00, Sr, Cual 18:30.
Yo y mi pareja  estábamos ya terminando de almorzar sobre las tres, mientras en el restaurante preparaban el local para la cena, y no había nadie más comiendo, cuando de repente entró un grupo de gente, otros españoles.
Tanto a nosotros como a ellos nos atendieron sin problemas aunque estábamos claramente fuera de hora.

Yo, personalmente, intento adaptarme y en general como y ceno y más temprano cuando estoy fuera de España, más aun si voy con gente del lugar.

No es tan difícil, no me causa ningún problema.


----------



## Hacha

Concuerdo con PABLO DE SOTO. Yo suelo viajar bastante, y siempre que puedo intento adaptarme al horario local porque si no te quedas sin cenar. Aunque me ha pasado (que yo recuerde en Escocia, en Alemania y en Portugal) de ir a cenar a las 20h y que ya estuviera todo cerrado, excepto el fish&chips de la esquina o un bar donde te preparan amablemente un sandwich mixto, que estaban a punto de cerrar  

I agree with PABLO DE SOTO. I travel quite a lot, and I always try to adapt my eating hours to those of the local people, lest I end up going on an empty stomach. But sometimes (in Scotland, Germany and Portugal that I remember) I've tried to find a place at 8 p.m. with no success because everything was already closed. Except for a fish&chips joint or a bar where they have mercy on you and make you a ham and cheese sandwich, which were about to close 

Saludos~


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Si estás de viaje temporariamente no pasa nada...pero durante un período largo se hace más difícil adaptarse.
Nunca me voy a olvidar de la noche en la que llegué a Barcelona después de haber vivido un año en otros países de Europa. Era la primera vez que iba a España y salir a las diez de la noche y ver la calle llena de gente, los restaurantes repletos, para mí fue volver a vivir. 
No sé si tiene que ver directamente con la cantidad de comida o el clima. Acá en Argentina (al menos en las ciudades) se cena tarde, y además, a diferencia de España, la cena es la principal comida. Por otro lado en la Patagonia el clima es muy hostil y los horarios también son tardíos, a lo que se agrega que en esa región tienen una (muy buena) gastronomía bastante contundente en cuanto a calorías. Creo que el tema de  los horarios nocturnos tiene mucho de cultural y una cosa lleva a la otra.  En Buenos Aires se va mucho al cine, teatro, conciertos, etc, todos esos espectáculos empiezan tarde, con lo cual necesariamente terminás cenando muy tarde.


----------



## Tomby

Interesante hilo pleno de interesantes participaciones. Mi opinión es que España debería recuperar su antiguo horario (Greenwich +0) porque el actual es antinatural. Cenamos algo tarde pero no tanto porque vamos "engañados" con esa hora (en invierno) o dos (en verano). Durante mis 39 años de vida laboral he desayunando un café a las 7 am, un café con leche con un croissant/ensaimada sobre las 10.30 am como tentempié, almuerzo a las 4pm horas (manda webs!!!) y la cena a partir de las 10 pm. Merienda, no gracias!
Bromas a parte, creo que este horario de comidas forzado por mi horario laboral (8 am/3.30pm) era inhumano. Suerte que ahora me lo marco yo.
Por otra parte quería decir que en unas vacaciones en Palma de Mallorca, el horario del self service de las cenas en el hotel donde me hospedaba era de 7pm a 10pm. Lógicamente o cenabas a las 7 con los alemanes y británicos (al ataqueee! ) o te quedabas sin cenar porque a las 9pm no quedaban ni las migas de pan.


----------



## Nino83

También yo pienso que es un problema de horario. 
Por exemplo, en Sicilia se come a las 9-9.30 p.m. (se vas al restaurante a las 8-8.30 p.m. todas las mesas son disponibles y a las 9 p.m. son todas ocupadas, mas en el norte de la Italia se come más temprano). 
Si la España tuviera la hora de Greenwich, los españoles también comerían "a la hora".


----------



## germanbz

Otra razón son los disparatados horarios laborales-comerciales en España. Cuando oigo en la TV el típico estándar en otros países, cuando alguien dice... "yo no sería capaz de estar todo el día en una oficina trabajando de 9 a 5..." a mí me da la risa. En toda mi vida laboral nunca he salido por la tarde antes de las 7 (y en muy escasos lugares he tenido el privilegio de trabajar "sólo" 8 horas diarias)  más comúnmente la hora de salida se iba más bien hacia las 8 (entrando a las 8 de la mañana). En multitud de lugares se para dos horas y a veces más para comer, haciendo las jornadas larguísimas. Muchos comercios para absorber a toda la gente que acaba tarde su jornada laboral tiene que mantener abierto, esa es la razón por la cual a las 9pm uno puede ver abiertas infinidad de tiendas en las zonas comerciales de las ciudades. Al margen de la irracionalidad de los horarios laborales-comerciales, hay una absoluta descoordinación respecto a los horarios escolares.


----------



## Doraemon-

El horario "normal" español es (con ligeras variaciones, por supuesto, tampoco es lo mismo un oficinista que un panadero):
-7:00/8:00 desayuno
_-10:00/11:00 almuerzo_
-14:00/15:00 comida
_-17:00/18:00 merienda_
-22:00 cena
Las dos en cursiva son optativas (los niños sí las hacen, los adultos mucho menos), las otras tres más o menos las hace todo el mundo (el desayuno quizá no tanto, según gustos, aunque por lo general es muchísimo menos importante que en los países germánicos; las familias con niños quizá adelanten una hora la comida y la cena: hay de todo). Hay ligeras diferencias regionales, también (y una larga polémica sobre el significado de "almuerzo", que va del desayuno, a la comida a media mañana y a la comida de mediodía).
Hace un siglo el horario español era completamente diferente, y más parecido al europeo y de casi todo el mundo: comer a las 12, cenar a las 7 (confirmado por todos mis abuelos).
Según cuentan (no sé hasta qué punto es cierto) el origen del desfase del horario español vendría de la posguerra (1939-1950, más o menos) en que dados los bajos salarios por la situación económica y el aislamiento internacional mucha gente tenía dos empleos, trabajaban por la mañana en un sitio y por la tarde en otro, motivo por el cual la comida y la cena tuvieron que retrasarse para poder realizarlos. Ya te digo, es la explicación que más se oye, pero no sé hasta qué punto será verdad.


----------



## Hector9

Acá en Argentina también se cena tardísimo (y hay vida/fiestas nocturnas hasta muy tarde también)

Heredamos eso de España.


----------



## Magazine

Buenas noches a todos: Pues de hecho tuve una confusión con unos ingleses hace un tiempo. 

Íbamos a hacer un chat en skippi   y me indicaron la hora: las 12 de la tarde. 

Yo dije, anda, perfecto para mí, ya que siempre me acuesto tarde. En ningún momento se me podía ocurrir que se hablaba de las *12 del mediodía*. Yo estaba convencido de que se hablaba de medianoche...evidentemente era raro llamarlo "de la tarde", pero como dicha persona no hablaba demasiado bien el español, estaba convencido. 

Claro, la conversación no tuvo lugar


----------



## eno2

Yo como a los ~12, 15, 18, 22., un poco más temprano o tarde.


----------



## Hector9

eno2 said:


> Yo como a los ~12, 15, 18, 22., un poco más temprano o tarde.



¿No desayunás?


----------



## eno2

Si, a las 12.
O llamalo almuerzo. 



> 2. m. Comida que se toma por la mañana.


----------



## L'irlandais

linguapierce said:


> ¿Alguien sabe la cultura de España y porque a los españoles les gusta cenar a las diez o más luego? Y ¿si cenaron a las diez desayunarían a las onces? Lo siento necesito mejorar mi español.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> linguapierce


An interesting take on this: The real reason why Spaniards eat late


> ...
> .. in the late 1930s, and Franco didn't have much to offer. He stayed neutral, but switched Spain's clocks ahead one hour, to be in line with Nazi Germany.
> 
> Ever since, even though Spain is geographically in line with Britain, Portugal and Morocco — its clocks are on the same time zone as countries as far east as Poland and Hungary.


Perhaps it is time to wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Doraemon-

I don't agree AT ALL with the time zone explanation the BBC gives. In Galicia it could be half true, but Barcelona shares meridian with Paris and has the same time zone, and people eat late there, too, but not in Paris. In addition to that, there's not only a one hour gap with other countries, there are two hours for the lunch and 3-4 hours for the dinner in comparison with Great Britain, for example, which also shares solar time with us but has just one hour less, not two or 3-4. Our schedules are completely different, they're not the same with just one hour later, and definitely not the same that other Europeans have taking into account the solar time.
It started more or less at that time in history, but it was motivated by the social conditions and the autarchy of the afterwar, which made people work differently, with longer work time and two different jobs in many cases, and not just by having a one hour gap in our time zone, which leaves us just with the time of France, which is where half the country is right south of.
This happens in all the country, not only in the East, which would be the case if it were the reason.


----------



## merquiades

Ojalá adoptáramos el horario español en Francia.  No me gusta comer al mediodía.  Me conviene perfectamente las 3.


----------



## Doraemon-

merquiades said:


> Ojalá adoptáramos el horario español en Francia.  No me gusta comer al mediodía.  Me conviene perfectamente las 3.


Cuando vivía en Francia conseguí convertir y hacer adeptos a varios franceses, al horario español


----------

